# wearing fur



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

who on here wears fur? I think this is the year to have more fur garments made due to prices. I might as well get that fur coat made for my daughter with 8.00 **** instead of 30.00 ****. Will look the same and be worth just as much as if it were made with high dollar hides. I wear fur hqts when we get down in the below zero temps of Jan and feb....I think more of us who trap and fur hunt should support our hobby


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't know that I so much "wear fur" as use fur for specific purposes, such as ruffs on my anoraks, my deep winter mittens, and my mukluks. I prefer wool layers out to a tightly woven cotton outer shell (wind breaker), and fur ruffs everywhere air may creep in around the edges.

Herself on the other hand, can easily see a red fox or coyote garment or two in her future, or at least there had better be.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

I have several fur hats and enjoy the idea of drawing attention to the fur industry by having them on. Last year I had a fur coat made for the special woman in my life with muskrats I caught. I agree with the point you made that the value of the sale it is a great time to have fur garments made now as to when prices are higher. Trapper


----------



## Kezzie (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, I wear a fur coat all winter. Ear muffs and hats too, though not too frequently. I don't like to wear hats. Fur is not only beautiful but wonderfully warm. Properly cared for a fur garment will last your lifetime.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

A friend made a coyote hat that is the warmest thing I ever tried on. But the thought of a long range 7 mm mag slug pinging into my skull keeps me from getting one for myself. Too many people shoot at anything coyote colored in the sagebrush.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Ed Norman said:


> A friend made a coyote hat that is the warmest thing I ever tried on. But the thought of a long range 7 mm mag slug pinging into my skull keeps me from getting one for myself. Too many people shoot at anything coyote colored in the sagebrush.


Better to save it for special occasions in town, like the PETA rally.

A friend of mine stitched himself up a coat of stuff he's trapped and hunted, a little of dang near every fur-bearing animal that lives in Mississippi. Did a nice job of it, too, and calls it his "coat of many critters".


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

I had a hat that was made of a fox fur. The fur was inside the hat and it was leather outside. That was the warmest, most comfortable hat that was ever on my head. If anyone knows where I could get another one, I would be interested in one. 

It would be really great to find a pair of gloves just like that hat.


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

Try USA Foxx and Fur for your hat and gloves.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

You might be a ******* if: You've ever made your wife a real fur coat. 

I read that just yesterday on a ******* calendar.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

swamp man said:


> Better to save it for special occasions in town, like the PETA rally.
> 
> A friend of mine stitched himself up a coat of stuff he's trapped and hunted, a little of dang near every fur-bearing animal that lives in Mississippi. Did a nice job of it, too, and calls it his "coat of many critters".


 :hobbyhors 

LMAO


----------



## dogrunner (Mar 2, 2009)

Used a lot of fur running dogs back home in Alaska. Wolf/Wolverine ruffs and sea otter mitts were my faves. Growing up in a native village where sea otter fur was accessible to me was a godsend, those mitts are to die for!!


----------

